

Jean Bartik, Software Pioneer, Dies at 86 - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/08/business/08bartik.html?hpw

======
xbryanx
Great to see attention paid, to one of the many lesser known women who
pioneered computer programming.

